# Happy 71st Birthday Chiu Chi Ling!



## Stickgrappler (Jan 23, 2014)

Posted yesterday to my site and didn't get a chance to post here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/happy-71st-birthday-chiu-chi-ling_20.html







you may recognize him from some old kung fu movies or Kung Fu Hustle 

Hung Ga FTW!


----------



## Takai (Jan 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chiu Chi Ling

Chiu Chi Ling - IMDB


----------

